
Ask HN: How practical would it be to steal the source code of a ReactJS app? - hoodoof
Assuming it was written in ES2015, compiled, minified and uglified?<p>What are the chances of someone actually lifting the code and using it?
======
PhilWright
I would say it is easier to understand and reverse engineer minified and
uglified JS than it is machine code, but still not a trivial level of effort.
It is purely a matter of the time and effort someone is willing to spend on
understanding your code.

If you have something sensitive like an API key, passwords or proprietary
algorithm then it might be worth the while of someone to find it in your code.

